# Never Trust Wyndham Financial



## geist1223 (Jun 15, 2020)

After almost 18 years of Ownership we finally have to agree you can never trust the Wyndham Financial Offices. In March of this year we determined that the March Payment on our Residence Club Contract should be the final Payment. It was a 10 year Contract that was signed in February 2010. We still had the original Contract and when we signed the Contract we made entries on the Calendar for March 2020 about final payment.

I contacted the Wyndham Financial Office and they said we still owed over $8,500 and it would not be paid off until December 2021. WTF???????

Thus began an about 2 day route through Hades. I would call a Wyndham Telephone number. The person would tell us we were wrong and that their Computers were correct. But then they would tell us they could not help and refer us to another telephone number. This went on telephone call after telephone call. We were told each time we were wrong and their Computers were correct. But they could not help us and would refer us to a different telephone number. They did not care that we had the original Contract in our hands.

So after growing more and more frustrated and almost Postal we contact Jim Pappas. We were hoping he would know someone that worked for Wyndham and could help us. Jim put us in touch with a Wyndham Vice-president. Financial Affairs was not his area of responsibility but he jumped in to help.

In less than 24 hours Wyndham Financial Offices admitted they were wrong and that we were correct. Our Account was marked paid in full. When I asked them how did over $8,500 get added to the Debt they had no explanation. They could only offer the weak excuse there must have been a glitch when they did a computer upgrade.

I wonder how many other Wyndham or Worldmark Accounts had a similar glitch over the past ten years.

But this is not the end of the tale. When they cancelled the Debit to our Credit Card for the Contract Payment they apparently made another error and also cancelled our Residence Club Quarterly MF that were on the same Credit Card. I did not find this out until I received a letter from Wyndham about the nonpayment of the MF. I called Wyndham. We told the person that none of the Credit Card Information had changed. So we did not understand what happened. The person said they would check into it and if necessary email us the Form the next day to restart the Credit Card Debit. No email was received so we assumed everything was ok. WRONG. We found this out a month later when we received Notice that we still owed the MF plus late fees plus interest. It was not worth the struggle we simply wrote a check for the missed Quarterly MF, Interst, late fees, and the next Quarterly MF payment.

Oh by the way it has been 3 months and we still HAVE NOT received the Title to our Residence Club Unit.


----------



## samara64 (Jun 15, 2020)

I had similar issues with Wyndham. My accounts are on autopay but I always get a late fee. I do not notice until I either get a phone call from an automated line or try to book something and they ask me to get MF up. I have to call multiple times to get these taken off and they do take these charges off but it just takes time on my part.

Sorry to say you feel like you are dealing with a rogue entity so it always takes effort to get things straightened up. You always have to prove your point and provide all necessary data to do so.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 16, 2020)

What if this was not an "accidental glitch?" If Wyndham did this a 1,000 times their Books would show an additional $8,500,000 in good preforming debt with the associated interest. If they did it 10,000 times it would be $85,000,000. This would help in securing Bank Loans. Didn't Cedant (Company name prior Wyndham) have ENRON Type Problems?


----------

